
Starting an IT Blog - PhoebeRussell
I would like to have an IT blog, but I don&#x27;t know what to start with. Would you advice please how to make your blog more popular?
======
IanDrake
If you're serious, start by writing headline for at about 50 posts you would
write.

One you do that, I think you'll have a good idea if you want to continue, what
you're blog is really about, and who your audience might be.

If you're going to be casual about it, just start posting.

------
slater
1) Wordpress.com, medium.com, tumblr.com, posthaven.com

2) Write good content.

------
HarrietBenson
There are some services helping to improve writing tips like [http://buy-
researchpapers.net](http://buy-researchpapers.net). Try it!

